# Mag 3 & 4 "C" in colors?



## Spence (Sep 1, 2007)

Can anyone tell me if Mag ever produced its' 3 and 4 "C" models in any color other than black? I found a 2 "C" in gray/pewter, but that's the best I could do. The Mag "C" models upgraded to LEDs are a favorite of mine. I like their feel in my hand and they perform pretty well after the upgrade.
Thanks.

Spence
30 various lights

:wave:


----------



## Niteowl (Sep 1, 2007)

Spence, welcome to CPF!

I believe the only color 3 & 4C Mags are currently being made in is black. Some years ago the 3C's came in a few colors, I have a dark green one I got from another member last year. I know red was done and possibly blue. Don't know about 4C's. It's possible that somewhere on a shelf lays a dusty, colored 3C waiting for you to find it. Good luck with your search. Be aware that any colored 3C's you find will most likely be of an earlier design, but will accept Mag's LED module just fine.

The only place I've found colored 2C's is Home Depot, pewter, purple, and blue with a purple tint.


----------



## FILIPPO (Sep 1, 2007)

Niteowl said:


> Spence, welcome to CPF!
> 
> I believe the only color 3 & 4C Mags are currently being made in is black. Some years ago the 3C's came in a few colors, I have a dark green one I got from another member last year. I know red was done and possibly blue. Don't know about 4C's. It's possible that somewhere on a shelf lays a dusty, colored 3C waiting for you to find it. Good luck with your search. Be aware that any colored 3C's you find will most likely be of an earlier design, but will accept Mag's LED module just fine.
> 
> The only place I've found colored 2C's is Home Depot, pewter, purple, and blue with a purple tint.


 

I'm not sure about 3C but I have never seen a 4C in other colors than balck...


----------



## Spence (Sep 1, 2007)

Niteowl,
Thanks. I found my pewter 2 C at Home Depot, but it was the only color I've found out of six H.D.s and Lowes I searched.

Spence
Relatively new collector...30 or so various.


----------



## ElectronGuru (Sep 2, 2007)

Spence said:


> The Mag "C" models upgraded to LEDs are a favorite of mine. I like their feel in my hand and they perform pretty well after the upgrade.



I'm right there with you. 2 years ago I wanted to upgrade my 4C but the best I found (diamond-led) required 3Cs of voltage. Rather than buy a dummy cell, I bought a 3C on ebay for a few bucks, put that body on my existing head (both black), and put in the upgrade = less than 100 lumens. I took the remaining parts, through in some batteries, and put it under the bed (incan 4C).

Now I want to buy a TerraLUX TLE-6EX and a TLE-6EXB and 150 lumen both of them!


----------



## ElectronGuru (Sep 2, 2007)

PS, don't forget a new 52.1mm glass lens, LDF optional (I like it):

http://www.flashlightlens.com/item--UCL%AE-Lens--UCL_Lens.html


----------



## Spence (Sep 2, 2007)

Electron,
Thanks for the tip, but I put glass lenses in all my Mags (order them from Lighthound). I just really prefer high quality glass lenses in all my lights.
Have you ever found "C"s in any colors and if so, where?


----------



## ElectronGuru (Sep 2, 2007)

Sorry, just the black. Though this is a cool tactical C holster:

http://www.bonowi.hu/index.php?page=product&pid=279



I've seen enticing pics of other C colors, but never the light itself:


----------



## Nebula (Sep 13, 2007)

Spence said:


> Niteowl,
> Thanks. I found my pewter 2 C at Home Depot, but it was the only color I've found out of six H.D.s and Lowes I searched.
> 
> Spence
> Relatively new collector...30 or so various.


 
In the recent past Home Depot has had the blue/purple in 2C. I picked up 10 or 12 last winter. Half were sent out to Milkyspit (a modder here on CPF), and I have the rest. I also have a 2C in true purple, and a couple 3Cs in dark green. So colors can be found, but they are getting harder to find.


----------



## ElectronGuru (Sep 16, 2007)

Score! 

Went to the closest Home Depot and found a single C tray with 4 lights left:

1 - Black, 2C

1 - Blue/Purple (indigo), 2C

2 - Pewter, 2C (bought both)

This location is only a few months old with all fresh stock, so Home Depot appears to have an exclusive arrangement with Maglite - but oddly not via their web site. I'm going to check two more Home Depot's next week to inventory and pick up more pewters.



Next step, figuring out how best to upgrade them. Anyone have suggestions for orange peel reflectors?


----------



## ElectronGuru (Sep 16, 2007)

Guess who's showing (not having yet, prices look the same) a sale on his line of drop-ins?:

http://www.batteryjunction.com/


We may have high reving (can you say Rebel?) drops in's before Chistmas!


----------



## ElectronGuru (Sep 16, 2007)

*Mag-lite C Sizes and Colors, Model Number Registry*

Here's a Mag C model number registry. Numbers ending in 5 are sold in gift boxes, 6 are blister packs. Interestingly, 2C pewter shows up (online) exclusively on German (.de) web sites where it is referred to as Baby Titan:


2C black - S2C015 & S2C016
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00002N6SJ/?tag=cpf0b6-20






3C black - S3C015 & S3C016
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00002N6SK/?tag=cpf0b6-20






4C black - S4C015 & S4C016
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000056BMG/?tag=cpf0b6-20






5C black - S5C015 & S5C016 (discontinued)






6C black - S6C015 & S6C016 (discontinued)






2C pewter/gray - S2C095 & S2C096
http://www.amazon.de/dp/B000LY2E5O/






2C indigo/violet (blue/purple) - S2C985 & S2C986
http://72.14.253.104/search?q=cache:dvrUTsHInNQJ:www.zbattery.com/s2c986.html







Here's a cool [translated] description:

*Lantern of medium batteries - C* Construction in aluminum of high resistance. With krypton lamp gas, adjustable center, lamp of spare part. Resistant to the water and blows. The lanterns of medium batteries C give the same luminance intensity that those of great batteries D, but their smaller diameter and weight cause that he is more comfortable to grasp them and to transport them.​


----------



## lctorana (Sep 17, 2007)

The purple 2C is "sold out, and now only available in a carton of 12"

Here's a group buy opportunity if ever I saw one!

Who's closest?


----------



## ElectronGuru (Sep 18, 2007)

Okay, its next week. Here's the report:

*Home Depot #2*

2 C-trays crowded with remaining blacks from previous batch

8 - Black, 2C

0 - Spicy Purple, 2C

5 - Pewter, 2C (bought two)


*Home Depot #3*

2 C-trays well displayed

6 - Black, 2C

2 - Spicy Purple, 2C

4 - Pewter, 2C (bought one)


Tray's hold 6 lights each, so 12 is the 'normal' stock volume (HD #1 had a hole where the second tray used to be). The price badges are marked 'Mag C, Assorted Colors' so it looks like HD takes delivery on fixed or variable ratios of the three colors, always 2C. Looking at the numbers, Indigo (spicy) purple is either under represented or overly popular. 

No 3+ C's in sight.


----------



## ElectronGuru (Sep 19, 2007)

*Mag C Enhancements*

I'm making a directory of enhancement products for Mag Cs. I'll brainstorm and search but please post or PM me with ideas and leads. And more than one option per is great!:


*Bulbs*
http://www.batteryjunction.com/tle-6exb.html
http://www.batteryjunction.com/tle-6k2.html

*Lenses*
http://www.lighthound.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=1542

*Reflectors*
http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=179634
http://theledguy.chainreactionweb.com/product_info.php?cPath=48_56_73&products_id=805

*Heat Sinks*
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/168722

*Switches*
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/168596

*Bezels*
http://www.blackbearflashlights.com/index.htm?l_bezel.htm

*Diffusers*
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00068KYYS/?tag=cpf0b6-20

*Tail Caps*
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/159659

*Batteries*
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=157613

*Attachment*
http://www.blackbearflashlights.com/index.htm?l_detach.htm
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000056BMV/?tag=cpf0b6-20
http://www.lighthound.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=2173


----------



## NA8 (Sep 20, 2007)

New C Mag drop in: 

http://www.malkoffdevices.com/shop/..._id=19&zenid=09ca5fe19fbf8ec0d2302b9ccdeeba92

Note that your Maglite serial number must start with a C, and 2 cell operation is 600ma vs 1000ma for 3 cells.


----------



## ElectronGuru (Sep 21, 2007)

The Malkoff looks great, though the run time is off for my project:

I'm putting together a *Merry Maglite Christmas*. I want to share my new flashlight hobby with my family, so I'm giving them all high performance storm lights (one per household). Here are my criteria:

-Standard cells (reliable, safe, familiar, easy to find)

-150+ lumens (~200 ideal)

-9 hours continuous (heat and battery life) on high from two cells

-Excellent throw (lights up 'across the street')

-Quality beam (without loosing to much throw)

-Durable (not scratch/scuba proof)

-Not to large or heavy

-Fills the hand without stuffing smaller hands

-Super easy care and feeding

-Familiar look and operation (1 mode side clicky)

-$50 each max (including UCL etc)

The TLE-6EXB technically already fits the bill but since I have more time and I'm doing 5 of these, I'm wait-and-see'ing.


----------



## NA8 (Sep 22, 2007)

ElectronGuru said:


> The Malkoff looks great, though the run time is off for my project:
> 
> -9 hours continuous (heat and battery life) on high from two cells



The Terralux will drop to ~3000 Lux after an hour. Oops, that was for 3 D cells. 2 D Cells will get you ~1700 Lux at 1 hour. At 9 hours you're at 900 Lux. It would be interesting to see where the 2C 600ma drive Malkoff is at 9 hours, but I have NO IDEA if it would be better or worse. It would be long out of regulation and fading into moon mode. Of course 2C Terralux 6exb runtime is up in the air also (AFAIK). I agree with you to wait and see what comes out in the next few months. If you wanted to throw that Malkoff into a 4C though, it would rock. It would run decent on 4 Nimh C cells (4.8v) too. I've been thinking about a mass Xmas deal also, but the numbers don't add up well  I'm thinking more about individuals instead now, and spreading it out over a few years.


----------



## ElectronGuru (Sep 22, 2007)

NA8 said:


> I've been thinking about a mass Xmas deal also, but the numbers don't add up well  I'm thinking more about individuals instead now, and spreading it out over a few years.



Great info, thanks. How about doing it one at a time? Get yourself one host light and the latest upgrade. When the next latest upgrade comes out, give the 1st away. When the next latest upgrade comes out, give the 2nd away. You get the brightest you've ever seen and they get the brightest they've ever seen - gradually.


BTW, found a thread thats an older version of this one. With a surprising number of similarities (note the Home Depot C *colors*):

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/19775


Edit, a few more from the archives:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/104512
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/166584 <- 10000 group buy anyone?
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/47953
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/168764


And what looks like a 5C in stock:
http://www.flashlightking.com/cgi-b...duct=D_CELL_FLASHLIGHTS&cart_id=7837121.19561


----------



## NA8 (Sep 23, 2007)

I guess I'll toss this out there since this is the collectors group. If you're in San Francisco, the Standard Plumbing Ace Hardware store at 1019 Clement St has a whole array of Maglites (though mostly all black). 2,3,4 C cells and 2,3,4,5,6 D cells plus a bunch of the little stuff I didn't really look at. Pretty much list prices though. I was running around looking for a 4C and was happy to find one locally.


----------



## ElectronGuru (Oct 21, 2007)

Cross linking a how-to-calibrate-focus guide

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=177993


----------



## pfccypret (Oct 31, 2007)

Someone is selling lime green 2 and 3 Ds on the Marketplace, I want one, but the Boss (fiancee) won't let me.

Also, I have a purple 2D flashlight. I found it at the police station when I first started a few years back. Asked every employee of the PD, none claimed it and it doesn't look like anything the city would buy. So I left it out for a month just to make sure no one would claim it. After that, I took it. Has a couple dings, but still an interesting item.


----------



## willrx (Nov 1, 2007)

pfccypret said:


> Someone is selling lime green 2 and 3 Ds on the Marketplace, I want one, but the Boss (fiancee) won't let me.
> 
> Also, I have a purple 2D flashlight. I found it at the police station when I first started a few years back. Asked every employee of the PD, none claimed it and it doesn't look like anything the city would buy. So I left it out for a month just to make sure no one would claim it. After that, I took it. Has a couple dings, but still an interesting item.



It's good to realize the benefits of having a boss early. Your marriage will likely go much more smoothly that way. This being said, mine usually gives in if I get her a gift of equal value or thoughtfulness in return. BTW, I'm the* Lime Green* Maglite guy.:wave:


----------



## willrx (Nov 4, 2007)

Here are a few pics of my newly acquired Dark Green 3C Maglite-Interesting light and packaging. Hadn't noticed these posted anywhere else. Enjoy.


----------

